# USB ADSL modem problem (zyxel 630-c1, hotplug fw loader)

## nikodll

Hi all!

 I have a big problems while trying to connect to Internet with Zyxel ADSL USB modem Prestige 630-C1!

 I found this page http://es.geocities.com/robmasterxx/ with instructions how to setup it but that module doesn't compile against my kernel 2.6.14-suspend2 so I use default in-kernel drivers and hotplugs firmware uploader. (firmware I've got from the same site: es.geocities.com/robmasterxx)

 After modem attached to USB bus it detected properly and firmware loaded:

```

Dec 22 17:19:09 localhost usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Dec 22 17:19:12 localhost usbcore: registered new driver cxacru

Dec 22 17:19:12 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: found firmware cxacru-fw.bin

Dec 22 17:19:19 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

Dec 22 17:19:24 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

Dec 22 17:19:29 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

```

so it's looking good except this messages: "poll status: error -5"   :Sad: 

what is this?

well... next, when I trying to connect using adsl-{setup,start} scripts - receive this error messages and no connections are established  :Sad: (

```

Dec 22 17:19:29 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

Dec 22 17:19:32 localhost pppd[10101]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Dec 22 17:19:32 localhost pppoe[10102]: ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR): Session 0: No such device

Dec 22 17:19:32 localhost pppd[10101]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Dec 22 17:19:32 localhost pppd[10101]: Exit.

Dec 22 17:19:32 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Dec 22 17:19:34 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

Dec 22 17:19:37 localhost pppd[10125]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Dec 22 17:19:37 localhost pppd[10125]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Dec 22 17:19:37 localhost pppoe[10126]: ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR): Session 0: No such device

Dec 22 17:19:37 localhost pppd[10125]: Exit.

Dec 22 17:19:37 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Dec 22 17:19:39 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppd[10157]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppoe[10158]: ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR): Session 0: No such device

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppd[10157]: Using interface ppp0

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppd[10157]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppd[10157]: Modem hangup

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppd[10157]: Connection terminated.

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost pppd[10157]: Exit.

Dec 22 17:19:42 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Dec 22 17:19:44 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

Dec 22 17:19:47 localhost pppd[10183]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Dec 22 17:19:47 localhost pppoe[10184]: ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR): Session 0: No such device

Dec 22 17:19:47 localhost pppd[10183]: Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

Dec 22 17:19:47 localhost pppd[10183]: Exit.

Dec 22 17:19:47 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Dec 22 17:19:49 localhost cxacru 1-1:1.0: poll status: error -5

...

```

Please help me!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nikodll

Still need help!   :Embarassed: 

----------

